# Wie Spannung an eine 315-2AG10-0AB0 anschließen?



## poppycock (14 April 2010)

Hallo,

diese Frage ist mir eher etwas peinlich, aber ich stelle mich der Schande... 

Ich habe günstig eine CPU 315-2DP (genauer: 315-2AG10-0AB0) mit MMC bekommen, nur leider musste ich beim Auspacken des Paketes feststellen, dass der Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung fehlt, anbei ein Foto.
Ich bin es eigentlich gewohnt die Adern an die integrierten Anschlüsse der CPU anzuschließen, das gibt es wohl bei dieser CPU nicht mehr?!

Ist das ein spezieller Siemens-Stecker? Oder gehen alle anderen Stecker auch, die diese Bauform besitzen?
Stutzig macht mich auch das Symbol mit M und Erde (unten auf dem Foto zu sehen). Laut Aufdruck sieht es so aus, als ob da irgendwo eine "Brücke" vorhanden sein müsste, die man öffnen kann, ich finde aber nichts.

Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand kurz und schmerzlos aus der peinlichen Situation befreien könnte. 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## PID (14 April 2010)

Die Brücke ist links der metallene Schieber, damit kann man eine Verbindung Masse-Baugruppenträger herstellen.

Der Stecker sollte eigentlich immer vorhanden sein, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen das man den rausnehmen kann.
Vieleicht kann die hier einer den Stecker von einer defekten CPU überlassen. Ansonsten was selber basteln, wenns für zu Hause ist sollte das ja keine Rolle spielen wenns gebastelt aussieht.
Andere Stecker z.B. von einem OP kann man natürlich falls diese reinpassen nehmen.


----------



## poppycock (14 April 2010)

Hallo PID,

danke für deine Antwort.



PID schrieb:


> Die Brücke ist links der metallene Schieber, damit kann man eine Verbindung Masse-Baugruppenträger herstellen.


Achso, das wusste ich nicht. D.h. aber, dass es wieder einen speziellen Stecker gibt, den man mit dem Schieber verbindet?
Sollte aber nicht weiter tragisch sein, die CPU funktioniert auch ohne diese Verbindung. Oder sollte man dabei etwas beachten?



PID schrieb:


> Der Stecker sollte eigentlich immer vorhanden sein, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen das man den rausnehmen kann.


Es geht wohl scheinbar... Soll wohl dazu beitragen, dass man die CPU's schneller und "verpolsicher" austauschen kann.
Kannst ja mal testen, ob es auch bei deiner CPU geht oder ob ich einen Exoten bekommen habe! *grins*



PID schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann die hier einer den Stecker von einer defekten CPU überlassen. Ansonsten was selber basteln, wenns für zu Hause ist sollte das ja keine Rolle spielen wenns gebastelt aussieht.


Jupp, es ist eine CPU für zu Hause, ist auch nicht die neueste Version, aber ich will ja damit keinen Hightech-Roboter steuern.
Für Hausgebrauch sollte diese CPU vollkommen ausreichen.



PID schrieb:


> Andere Stecker z.B. von einem OP kann man natürlich falls diese reinpassen nehmen.


Das werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren, denn dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich ein OP "auseinander" bauen kann! 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## poppycock (14 April 2010)

So...

Ich habe in meiner Bastelkiste einen Stecker von Phoenix gefunden, der auch bei OP's passen würde.
Diesen Stecker bekomme ich aber auch nicht in die CPU gesteckt.
Die Bauform passt, aber die Stifte wollen nicht in die Buchsen.
Habe daraufhin die Haltenase vom Stecker abgebrochen und den Stecker etwas "dünner" gemacht. Gleiches Ergebnis. :-(

Brauche ich nun wirklich einen Stecker von Siemens?

Habe übrigens den Verkäufer kontaktiert, hoffentlich kann der mir den Stecker nachschicken.
Ansonsten muss ich mir erstmal etwas provisorisches überlegen, echt shit!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## HaeM (14 April 2010)

*Stecker für CPU*

Hallo!

Passender Stecker ist: FRONT-MSTB 2,5/ 2-ST-5,08

von Phoenix Contact

z.B. bei RS-Components:

http://at.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=6486034

mfg
Haem


----------



## poppycock (14 April 2010)

Danke für den Link, HaeM!

Ich habe den Typ MSTB 2,5 / 2-ST-5,08.
Dieser ist aber nicht in der "Front-Version", trotzdem sieht es so aus, als ob auch dieser passen könnte. Naja, tut er ja nicht wirklich. :sad:

Wenn sich der Verkäufer nicht mehr meldet oder er diesen Stecker nicht hat, muss ich wohl 1,90 Euro ausgeben müssen.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------

